# The two men in my life!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Darryl & Dooby.






































...and Dooby's new cage.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow look how yellow Dooby's face is becoming he is turning into a young man now  nice pic's Plukie of the men in your life, the new cage looks great


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Laura.......now, if only I'd had spotted the design fault with the cage, it would save my poor carpet endless vacuuming! There's no guard around the bottom of the cage. Dooby picks up seed, veg, apples, millet, peanuts, whatever else he can fit in his beak and throws it out!! Oh joy. Apart from that though, it's a lovely cage, so light with no dark corners to encourage the hormones to rage! lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe.... I so now that feeling you should see underneath my cage I went out and bought a little hand held shop vac, I have to vacuum under it twice a day morrning and evening Ollie and Georgie are little pigs...lol Georgie flings her pellets right across the room, One day I will have to invest in one with a seed catcher although I somehow get the feeling they would still make it across the room


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, I think you are right, I've even had seed in my coffee when he was in his old cage! I'm going to get one of those hand held vacs. My brother has one that he never uses, so I'm going to relieve him of the storage responsibility. lol.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Our cage has the seed gaurd on it. It does help alot but there are still pellets that end up on the floor. You can get away with vacuuming every other day or two.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Lovely photos! Dooby can look sooo sweet..I love my vaccumm too- could not go without it! Nice cage for him too-believe me the seed guard does nothing-they'll still toss things out. Just be glad you don't have a macaw or a 'too..they throw very far! lol

Ps- what do u use for bedding?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

The bedding is a sort of woodchip. It's not splintery though, it feels very soft, it never looks dirty either in the bottom of the cage. It's not dusty either like sawdust that you would use for a rabbit or guinea pig.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice photos! 

Even with a guard, I believe that the tiels consider it their mission to keep us on our toes by chucking things outside their cage. My two sit at the top of the cage and look down like they are inspecting my vacuming.

How old is he?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby is six months old...just going through the horrible hormonal stage! Sweet as pie one minute and a biting demon the next. lol.

Darryl is 34 years old, sweet as pie all the time. LOL!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Great photos, I love the black back drop you use - makes the pictures come out extra great. And wow hasn't Dooby grown up fast, very handsome. It sounds stupid but he actually does look like Willow, a little bit lol.



















Are you seeing it?! They also both have a pied spot on the back of their heads.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

There is a family resemblance!! LOL!! That background is actually, very dark navy blue velvet curtains, but yes I agree, it does make a good backdrop. Thank you.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice photos  glad Darryl has not bitten yet


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> sweet as pie all the time. LOL!!!


hehe...... Your lucky where do I find one thats sweet as pie "ALL" the time...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, look at Dooby being a snuggly boy.  You could always buy a material seed guard, i had one for my first budgie because she was MESSY. The amount of seed that got caught in the seed catcher was amazing.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

So where can I trade Bill in for a new Tiel baby?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> hehe...... Your lucky where do I find one thats sweet as pie "ALL" the time...lol



It took me a long time to find him........I'm not letting him go in a hurry!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> It took me a long time to find him........I'm not letting him go in a hurry!



lol.... I don't blame you hold on tight the good ones are hard to find 

Actually your Darryl reminds me abit of my Ian the short dark hair the little scruffy fuzz on the face, the earrings, the little double chin...LOL   don't tell them I said that


----------

